#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Текст прибежища на Тибетском

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Есть ли у кого текст прибежища на Тибетском? Желательно с русской транскрипцией и переводом.
Форма текста что-то вроде этой: в Ламе принимаю прибежище, в Будде принимаю прибежище, в Дхарме принимаю прибежище, в Сангхе принимаю прибежище.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

лама ла кьяб су чио, сангей ла гьяб су чио, чой ла гьяб су чио, гендун ла кьяб су чио?

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.03.2009), Нико (04.01.2013)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> лама ла кьяб су чио, сангей ла гьяб су чио, чой ла гьяб су чио, гендун ла кьяб су чио?


Спасибо! Вроде он.
А на тибетском (текст) где-нибудь есть?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Прислать тибетский не могу поскольку затрудняюсь с набором тибетских шрифтов, могу дать отсканировать разнообразные прибежища на тибетском. Но зачем на тибетском? Можно и на русском читать  по-русски. На русском лучше ложится на сердце

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.03.2009)

----------


## Naldjorpa

http://www.yelo.ru/refige.zip - вот, тут тибетским шпифтом правда нет, зато красиво на русском оформлено ).

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Прислать тибетский не могу поскольку затрудняюсь с набором тибетских шрифтов, могу дать отсканировать разнообразные прибежища на тибетском. Но зачем на тибетском? Можно и на русском читать  по-русски. На русском лучше ложится на сердце


Все мои тибетские Учителя говорили что читать молитвы и садханы нужно на тибетском.
Адекватного перевода на русский текста молитв пока нет, они появятся когда так же как в Тибете в России тексты переводить и составлять будут реализованные монахи и йогины.

Например как был составлен текст Восхваления Манджушри.
Собралось около 500 геше и каждый из них уединился для практики и составления текста, когда они вышли из затвора у всех получился один и тот же текст.

Если у человека совсем нет способностей и он не может читать в транскрипции, тогда возможно можно читать по русски.

----------

Bagira (25.03.2009), Naldjorpa (25.03.2009), Ollerus (25.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.03.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ... Но зачем на тибетском? Можно и на русском читать  по-русски. На русском лучше ложится на сердце


Присоединяюсь к словам Dondhup'а.
+ получал передачу на тибетском, текст короткий, смысл и перевод ясен, поэтому лучше тибетский.

----------

Bagira (25.03.2009), Dondhup (25.03.2009), Naldjorpa (25.03.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Выложил текст по тибетски с русской транскрипцией и переводом
http://www.yelo.ru/dharma.html

----------

Bagira (25.03.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.03.2009), Чиффа (25.03.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

_[QUOTE=Dondhup;254026]Все мои тибетские Учителя говорили что читать молитвы и садханы нужно на тибетском._

То есть, необязательно понимать, что читаешь? А как же главная цель занятия буддизмом - укрощение ума?

[I]_Адекватного перевода на русский текста молитв пока нет, они появятся когда так же как в Тибете в России тексты переводить и составлять будут реализованные монахи и йогины._

То есть, сейчас их нет? А как же москвич лама Сонам Дордже? Более семи лет ретриного "стажа" - и явные признаки реализации этого Мастера все еще остаются тайной? Или кто-либо еще способен более внятно дать Чи (комментарии на выполнение садхан) для русскоговорящих практиков Дхармы?
Мой Драгоценный Гуру, отвечая на подобный обсуждаемому вопрос, лишь подтвердил интуитивную догадку о том, что произношение священных текстов не тибетском соединяет практикующего с энергией, которую несет в себе живая традиция линии передачи Учения. Тогда как произнесение тех же текстов практик на своем родном языке способствует более полному усвоению их смысла и эффективному применению для трансформации потока сознания. Вывод из этого очевиден: лучше всего и так, и так.
А вообще, непонятно почему так часто забывается не менее очевидный факт: базовые священные тексты тибетского буддизма в свое время были переведены с санскрита. Реализованными Мастерами, естественно...
Так что, уж если и практиковать омрачение, называемое "верование в превосходство ритуалов", то логичнее было бы обратиться к санскритским оригиналам  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Вывод из этого очевиден: лучше всего и так, и так...


А может лучше выучить тбетский/санскрит и читать на нём с пониманием того что читаешь?

----------


## Норбу

Текст садханы в основном это шпаргалка для визуализации(я читаю сначала по русски, а потом дабы копировать тибетцев читаю по тибетски). Всеже сердце садханы это мантра, которая конечно не переводится и читается на санскрите или тибетском произношении санскрита.

----------

Ometoff (16.03.2016), Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

То есть, необязательно понимать, что читаешь? А как же главная цель занятия буддизмом - укрощение ума?
----------
Кто Вам мешает учить тибетский или хотя бы заучить отдельные слова и фразы из которых состоит садхана?



"То есть, сейчас их нет? А как же москвич лама Сонам Дордже? Более семи лет ретриного "стажа" - и явные признаки реализации этого Мастера все еще остаются тайной? Или кто-либо еще способен более внятно дать Чи (комментарии на выполнение садхан) для русскоговорящих практиков Дхармы?"

Я очень рад за ламу Сонам Дордже если он достиг уровня Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, Его Святейшества Панцен Ламы, Марпа-лоцзавы и или других тибетских переводчиков и составителей текстов.
Хочу только обратить Ваше внимание что его перевода садхан и других текстов, комментариев и т.п. которые практикуются в линии Гелуг я не встречал.
Кроме него есть другие русскоговорящие Ламы, обладающие на мой взгляд большими знаниями, но пока я предпочитаю читать на тибетском, а что делать другим - их личный выбор.


"Мой Драгоценный Гуру, отвечая на подобный обсуждаемому вопрос, лишь подтвердил интуитивную догадку о том, что произношение священных текстов не тибетском соединяет практикующего с энергией, которую несет в себе живая традиция линии передачи Учения. Тогда как произнесение тех же текстов практик на своем родном языке способствует более полному усвоению их смысла и эффективному применению для трансформации потока сознания. Вывод из этого очевиден: лучше всего и так, и так."

Вы сами на свой вопрос и ответили. Хочу только заметить что чтение неправильного перевода например текста садханы или гуру-йоги  трансформирует поток сознания совсем не в том направлении которое бы хотелось. Я с этим столкнулся лет 12 назад, практикуя по переводу с ошибками - тогда тибетского текста или транскрипции не было.

"А вообще, непонятно почему так часто забывается не менее очевидный факт: базовые священные тексты тибетского буддизма в свое время были переведены с санскрита. Реализованными Мастерами, естественно...
Так что, уж если и практиковать омрачение, называемое "верование в превосходство ритуалов", то логичнее было бы обратиться к санскритским оригиналам  :Smilie: "
Большое спасибо конечно за поиск омрачение в моем уме  :Smilie:  ...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2009)

----------


## Дечен Чедрон

> А может лучше выучить тбетский/санскрит и читать на нём с пониманием того что читаешь?


Не могу не согласиться! Бесспорно лучше!!!

Вот только термины санскрита имеют самые различные значения даже в зависимости от контекста. 

Сложность понимания этого древнейшего языка, так же, как и более простого тибетского (не разговорного, а именно тибесткого варианта языка Дхармы!) состоит в необходимости воспитания в себе совершенно иного подхода к усвоению священных текстов, порой малодоступного испорченным нынешней "цивилизацией" людям.

Признаю, что в принципе, нет ничего невозможного. Может и стоит посвятить жизнь изучению языков. Скорее всего, это дело ЛИЧНОГО выбора каждого, а не обязательная норма для всех.

Но если кто-либо желает практиковать Дхарму Будды без отвлечений на лингвистические подвиги, вряд ли стоит недооценивать слова самого нашего Высочайшего Учителя, сказанные в не очень присущем Ему имеперативном стиле:

«Два монаха, владевшие прекрасным слогом и красноречием, пришли к Будде и сказали: "О, Блаженный, монахи различных имен, родов, каст и семейств коверкают слова Будды, повторяя их на своих наречиях. Позволь нам переложить их на ведийский язык". Владыка упрекнул их: "Невежды! Как вы могли такое сказать? Это не приведет к обращению необращенных"... И он изрек проповедь и наказал всем монахам: "Не следует перекладывать слова Будды на ведийский язык. Всякий, кто это сделает, будет повинен в проступке. Я повелеваю вам, монахи, изучать слова Будды на своих наречиях» (Цит. по Сангхаракшита ("Буддизм России" № 26)

С другой стороны, если продолжать настаивать на обязательности чтения молитв, практик, мантр и др. исключительно на тибетском - опять таки непонятно, зачем бодхисаттвы высочайших бхуми в свое время создавали общетибетский язык Дхармы из всего разнообразия местных наречий, а не требовали практиковать Дхарму исключительно на санскрите? 
Не для того ли, чтобы Дхарма распространялась без лишних препятствий и была понятна не только умудренным кхенпо, но и всякому сущему в Стране Снегов?
Придя в Тибет, Дхарма была переведена на тибетский. Придя в Китай - на китайский, придя в Яонию - на японский... и т. д.
Почему же тогда следует отказывать в том же благе нынешним практикующим, которым не посчастливилось переродиться тибетцами?

Не подозревая никого из участников дискуссии, считаю уместным обратить внимание на еще одно обстоятельство:

Поскольку так или иначе мы с рожления подвержены давлению христианской культуры, присущее ей стремление к поиску утешения и чудесного избавления неосознанно переносится и на практику Дхармы. Если мы ищем утешения - то, естественно, ждём от рецитирования не вполне понятных, "магических", (например, тибетских) слов чудесного преображения своей... ДУШИ. А если мы практикуем Дхарму для укрощения потока своего УМА на благо всех живых существ, то будем стремиться к сущностному, а не формальному. И использовать ритуалы по назначению, а не как самоцель. И верить только в закон причин и следствий, без несбыточных надежд на чудеса. 
Чудес не бывает :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2009), Савелов Александр (31.08.2018)

----------


## Dondhup

Давайте меньше фантазировать и выдавать свои мысли за мыс ли оппонентов, тогда и слов понадобиться меньше  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (01.04.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Обширная практика принятия Прибежища
Визуализация объектов Прибежища

íl.b.kUn.Çi.[ugs.Åi.b&in.r)bs.m[u/ /rv.bZin.≤m.dg.]os.db&ivs.
ГЯЛВА КУНГИ ТУГКИ ДЖИНЛАБ ТУ/ РАНШИН НАМДАГ ЧОЙИН
bden.pai.≥obs/ /bdg.gi.ûg.bsm.dg.pai.mos.p.≤ms/ 
ДЕНПЭЙ ТОБ/ ДАГГИ ЛХАГСАМ ДАГПЭЙ МОЙПАНАМ/ 
/]xogs.ls.vo.m]xr.bkod.p.ùv.ÇUr.cig
ЦОГЛЭ НГОЦАР КЁПА НАНГЬУРЧИГ
Силой благословения умов всех Победоносных/ Силой истины естественно чистой Дхармадхаты/ Моим чистым благоговейным устремлением превосходящей мысли/ Пусть появится проявление изумительнейшего из собраний/ 

mdUn.dU.kUn.bzv.m]od.∂in.í.m]xoai.dbus/ /rin.]en.ls.g+Ub.
ДУНДУ КУНЗАНГ ЧОТРИН ГЯЦОЙ УЙ/ РИНЧЕН ЛЭДРУБ 
yvs.pai.q,i.≥ev.dU/ /íb.l.fe.br.aod.abr.nor.buai.q,i/
ЯНПЭЙ ТРИТЕНДУ/ ГЯБЛА НЬЕБАР ОБАР НОРБУЙ ТРИ/ 
/ù.]xogs.pd(.fi.z)ai.gdn.bcs.≥ev./
НАЦОГ ПЕМА НИДЭЙ ДЭНЧЭ ТЕНГ/
Впереди в центре океана облаков подношений Самантабхадры/ На обширном троне сделанном из драгоценностей/ Несколько позади сверкающий драгоценными камнями трон/ На нем, на сиденье из разноцветного лотоса, солнца и луны/

bka.d+in.gsum.∏n.ú.bai.b).m.fid/ /≤m.p.[ub.dbv.gcxo.mai.
КАДРИН СУМДЭН ЦАБЭЙ ЛАМА НИД/ НАМПА ТУБВАН ЦОМЭЙ
gser.Çi.mdog /gcxug.tor.mjxes.∏em.s.gnon.mfm.bZg.mjxd/
СЕРГИ ДОГ/ ЦУГТОР ДЗЕДЕМ САНОН НЯМШАГ ДЗЭ/ 
/Zbs.gfis.ßo.ôe.îYil.k+Uv.]xul.Çis.bZUgs/
ШАБНИ ДОРДЖЕ КИЛТрУН ЦУЛГИ ШУГ/
По природе трижды добрый коренной Гуру/ В облике Муниндры цветом червонного золота/ Украшен ушнишей, правая рука давит на землю, левая в мудре созерцания/ Две ноги в ваджрном скрещении, таким образом пребывает/ 

/gUr.gUm.mdvs.∏n.]os.gos.≤m.gsum.gsol/ /fin.b&ed.
ГУРГУМ ДАНДЭН ЧОЙГОЙ НАМСУМ СОЛ/ НЬИНДЖЕ 
ls.ûg.aod.zer.\&og.bcur.a\,os/ /m]xn.dv.dpe.b&d.
ЛЭЛХАГ ОЗЕР ЧОГЧУР ТРОЙ/ ЦЭНДАНГ ПЕДЖЭ 
gsl.l.rb.öogs.pai/ /mjxes.pai.îU.ni.b∑.bs.]og.mi.Qes/ 
СЭЛЛА РАБДЗОГ ПЭЙ/ ДЗЕЙПЭЙ КУНИ ТАБЭ ЧОГМИ ШЕЙ
Одет в три вида дхармовых одежд с блеском шафрана/ Испускает в десять сторон лучи света превосходящие лучи солнца/ Совершенное, прекрасное тело в сиянии главных и вторичных признаков/ Смотреть на которое можно бесконечно/  

/yn.lg.d+Ug.bcuai.db&vs.dv.∏n.p.yi/ /sFn.pai.gsuv.ni.
ЯНЛАГ ДРУГЧУЙ ЯНДАН ДЭНПА ЙИ/ НЬЭНПЭЙ СУНГНИ 
[os.ps.voms.p.med/ /mq&en.dv.búe.bai.gter.dU.ÇUr.p.yi/
ТОЙПЭ НГОМПА МЕ/ КЕНДАНГ ЦЕБЭЙ ТЕРДУ ГЬУРПА ЙИ/ 
/zb.yvs.[ugs.ni.gtiv.m[a.gZl.ls.ads/
ЗАБ-ЯНГ ТУГНИ ТИНТА ШЭЛЛЭ ДЭ/
Не насытиться слушанием мелодичной речи/ Обладающей шестьюдесятью аспектами звучаний/ Глубокий и обширный ум ставший сокровищницей/ Мудрости и сострадания вне измерения глубины и границ/ 

/fes.pai.îYon.b,l.legs.pai.yon.tn.öogs/ /d+n.p.cxm.Çis.
НЬЕПЭЙ КЬОНДРЭЛ ЛЕГПЭЙ ЙОНТЭН ДЗОГ/ ДРЭНПА ЦАМГИ
s,id.Ziai.gdUv.b.sel/ /rb.ab&ms.Ziv.dU.bcu.gfis.mjxd.p.sogs/
СИДШИЙ ДУНБА СЕЛ/ РАБДЖАМ ШИНДУ ЧУНЬИ ДЗЭПА СОГ/
/gv.adUl.vo.m]xr.∂Ul.p.ù.]xogs.≥on/
ГАНДУЛ НГОЦАР ТРУЛПА НАЦОГ ТОН
Освободившись от пороков и загрязнений, достигший полноты благих достоинств/ Лишь вспоминанием о котором устраняются страдания сансары и нирваны/ В бесчисленных землях продемонстрировавший  двенадцать деяний и другие изумительные разнообразные подходящие для усмирения нирманакайи/

/de.yi.gys.gyon.pd(.fi.z)ai.≥ev./ /b).m.bíUd.pai.g+vs.sFed.]xr.dU.
ДЕЙИ ЕЙ-ЙОН ПЕМА НИДЭЙ ТЕНГ/ ЛАМА ГЬУПЭЙ ДРАННЬЕ ЦАРДУ
dvr/ /≥ev.dU.gys.su.í.]en.µYod.bíUd.dv./ 
НГАР/ ТЕНДУ ЕЙСУ ГЬЯЧЕН ЧОГЬУД ДАНГ/ 
/gyon.dU.zb.mo.∑.bíUd.]xogs.≤ms.bZUgs/
ЙОНДУ ЗАБМО ТАГЬУД ЦОГНАМ ШУГ
Справа и слева от него на лотосе, солнце и луне/ Рядами пребывают собрания Гуру всех линий передач/ Сверху и справа линии передачи обширных деяний/ Слева линии передачи глубинного воззрения/

/[ub.dbv.mdUn.dU.gdn.q,i.\un.]xogs.≥ev./ /ú.bai.b).m.mjl.dUs.
ТУБВАН ДУНДУ ДЭНТРИ ПУНЦОГ ТЕНГ/ ЦАБЭЙ ЛАМА ДЖЭЛДУЙ
≤m.p.cn/ /]os.ab,el.mnos.pai.dvos.Åi.b).m.≤ms/
НАМПА ЧЭН/ ЧОЙДРЕЛ НОЙПЭЙ НГОЙКЬИ ЛАМАНАМ/ 
/pd(.fi.z)ai.gdn.l.bZUgs.ps.bîor/
ПЕМА НИДЭЙ ДЭНЛА ШУГПЭ КОР
Перед Муниндрой на совершенном троне/ Коренной Гуру внешне такой, каким его встретили/ Его окружают непосредственные Гуру с которыми есть связь в Дхарме, от которых получали наставления/ Восседая на сиденьях из лотоса, солнца и луны/ 

/[ub.pai.dbv.poai.íb.Åi.≥ev.gi.]r/ /dpl.∏n.rigs.bíai.
ТУБПЭЙ ВАНПОЙ ГЬЯБКИ ТЕНГИ ЧАР/ ПЭЛДЭН РИГЬЯ 
q&b.bdg.ßo.ôe.a]v./ /b&in.r)bs.bíUd.pai.b).mai.]xogs.≤ms.Åis/ 
КХЬЯБДАГ ДОРДЖЕЧАНГ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ГЬУПЭЙ ЛАМЭЙ ЦОГНАМ КЬИ/ /bîor.b.pd.fi.z).bai.gdn.l.bZUgs/
КОРБА ПЭНИ ДАБЭЙ ДЭНЛА ШУГ
Позади Муниндры и выше - всеобъемлющий Владыка/ Ста великолепных семейств Ваджрадхара, которого/ Окружают собрания Гуру передачи благословений/ Восседающие на сиденьях из лотоса, солнца и луны/ 

/[ub.dbv.gcxo.aqor.≤ms.Åi.\&ogs.bZi.ru/ /gsv.adUs.ajigs.b&ed.
ТУБВАН ЦОНКОР НАМКИ ЧОГШИ РУ/ САНДУЙ ДЖИГЖЕ 
dUs.aqor.he.ru.kai/ /dÅil.aqor.û.]xogs.≤ms.dv.de.dg.m[r/ 
ДУЙНКОР ХЕРУКЭЙ/ КЬИЛКОР ЛХАЦОГ НАМДАН ДЕДАГ ТАР/
/yi.dm.svs.ís.b&v.sems.fn.rv.dv./ /dpa.bo.mqa.ag+o.
ЙИДАМ САНГЬЭ ДЖАНСЕМ НЬЭНРАНГ ДАНГ/ ПАБО КХАНДРО
]os.îYYov.bs,Uv.mr.bcs/ /Zi.q,o.rb.ab&ms.rv.rv.gdn.l.bZUgs/
ЧОЙКЬОН СУНМАР ЧЭ/ ШИТРО РАБДЖАМ РАНРАНГ ДЭНЛА ШУГ
В четырех сторонах от главной фигуры Муниндры и его окружения - Мандалы Гухьясамаджи, Ямантаки, Калачакры и Херуки вместе со свитами божеств, и далее Идамы, будды, бодхисаттвы, шраваки, пратьекабудды, Даки, дакини и Защитники Дхармы. Вокруг  пребывают бесчисленные мирные и гневные божества восседая на отдельных сиденьях.

/ßo.ôe.a]v.dbv.gcxo.aqor.≤ms.Åi.m[r/ /adUl.mvon.mdo.dv.
ДОРДЖЕ ЧАНВАНГ ЦОНКОР НАМКЬИ ТХАР/ ДУЛ-НГОН ДОДАНГ
dbv.bQd.mn.vg.gi/ /bíUd.pai.b).m.dpg.tU.med.p.≤ms/
ВАНШЭ МЭН-НГАГ ГИ/ ГЬУПЭЙ ЛАМА ПАГТУ МЕПА НАМ/ 
/pd.fi.z).bai.gdn.l.mjxes.pr.bZUgs/
ПАДНИ ДАБЭЙ ДЭНЛА ДЗЕЙПАР ШУГ
По краям главной фигуры Муниндры и окружения/ Изящно восседают на сиденьях из лотоса, солнца и луны/ Бесчисленные Гуру передач, Сутр Винайи и Абхидхармы, Учений полномочий и устных наставлений/

/de.dg.≤ms.Åi.mdUn.dU.rv.rv.gis/ /gsuvs.pai.dm.]os.aod.Åi.
ДЕДАГ НАМКЬИ ДУНДУ РАНРАНГ ГИ/ СУНПЭЙ ДАМЧОЙ ОКЬИ
rv.bZin.Çi/ /po.tiai.≤m.pr.gdn.q,i.bzv.poai.≥ev./ 
РАНШИН ГЬИ/ ПОТИЙ НАМПАР ДЭНТРИ ЗАНГПОЙ ТЕНГ/ 
/bZUgs.pai.îYbs.yul.nm.mqa.gv.b.≤ms/ 
ШУГПЭЙ КЬЯБ-ЮЛ НАМКХА ГАНБА НАМ
Перед ними на прекрасных тронных столиках/ Находится в форме томов обладающих природой света/ Соответственно преподанная каждым святая Дхарма/ Так объекты Прибежища наполняют пространство/ 

/dpg.ys.aod.zer.∂o.bò*ai.rol.p.yis/ /rb.ab&ms.Ziv.dU.ag+o.bai.
ПАГ-Е ОЗЕР ТРОДУИ РОЛЬПА ЙИ/ РАБДЖАМ ШИНДУ ДРОБЭЙ 
don.mjxd.civ./ /SVon.Çi.[ugs.bîYed.dm.bca.fer.dgovs.te/ 
ДОНДЗЭ ЧИНГ/ НГОНГЬИ ТУГКЬЕ ДАМЧА НЬЕРГОНГ ТЕ/ 
/rv.l.dÇes.pai.fms.Åis.bZUgs.pr.ÇUr/
РАНЛА ГЬЕПЭЙ НЬЯМКЬИ ШУГПАР ГЬУР
Игрой излучения и вбирания безграничных лучей света/ В бесчисленных землях принося благо живым существам/ Прежние стремления развития ума и клятвы освежив в уме/ С радостным умом обратившись ко мне пребывают/ 

Визуализация вокруг себя всех живых существ в человеческой форме имеющих вид изнуренных от страданий

«Я и все живые существа с безначального времени в силу клеш, блуждая в сансаре, накопили такую груду проступков и омрачений, пороков и падений, которая даже в пространство не поместится. Сверх того, что имеются такие размеры неблагого, еще и в этой жизни совершаем злостные поступки. Благодаря чему сразу же после смерти определенно упадем в безграничные места дурных уделов. 
Поскольку ни у кого кроме Вас пребывающие впереди Гуру Три драгоценности защитить от тех страданий сил нет, пожалуйста Гуру Три драгоценности наши высокое и низкое положение, счастье и страдание, хорошее и плохое, что бы ни являлось, ведайте». Через такое размышление я и все живые существа единодушно и полностью обращаем с почтением ум к Гуру Трем Драгоценностям:  

/rv.dv.m[a.îor.\.m.rigs.d+Ug.ag+o/ /aqod.p.kUn.Åv.ò*g.bSVl.
РАНДАНГ ТАКОР ПАМА РИГДРУГ ДРО/ ГОПА КУНКЬЯН ДУГНГЭЛ
ls.ajigs.te/ /dkon.m]og.yon.tn.[ugs.ôer.yid.]es.pai/ 
ЛЭДЖИГ ТЕ/ КОНЧОГ ЙОНТЭН ТУГДЖЕР ЙИЧЕ ПЭЙ/ 
/gdUv.QUgs.d+g.pos.îYbs.su.ag+o.br.ÇUr/
ДУНШУГ ДрАГПО КЬЯБСУ ДрОБАР ГЬУР
Вместе со всеми, что ни есть живыми существами шести видов/ Окружающими отцами и матерями, страшась от страданий и с преданностью/ Убежденной веры в доброту и достоинства Трех драгоценностей/ Прихожу под их покровительство/  

Из сферы такого произнесения и размышления:
bdg.dv.ag+o.b.nm.mqa.m[a.dv.mfm.pai.sems.cn.[ms.cd.dUs.adi.ns.
ДАГДАН ДРОБА НАМКАИ ТАДАН НЯМПЭЙ СЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЭ ДУЙ ДИНЭ 
bzuv.≥e.b&v.]ub.sFiv.po.l.m]is.Åi.br.dU.dpl.∏n.b).m.dm.p.≤ms.l.
ЗУНТЕ ДЖАНЧУБ НИНПО ЛА ЧИКИ БАРДУ ПЭЛДЭН ЛАМА ДАМПА НАМЛА 
îYbs.su.m]iao/ svs.ís.bcom.∏n.ads.≤ms.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ dm.pai.
КЯБСУЧИО, САНГЬЕ ЧОМДЭНДЭ НАМЛА КЯБСУЧИО, ДАМПЭЙ 
]os.≤ms.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ a\gs.pai.dge.adUn.≤ms.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/
ЧОЙ НАМЛА КЯБСУЧИО, ПАГПЭЙ ГЕНДУН НАМЛА КЯБСУЧИО
Я вместе со скитальцами равными пределам пространства всеми живыми существами с этого времени и вплоть до прихода к сущности Пробуждения принимаем Прибежище в святых исполненных вдохновения Гуру. Принимаем Прибежище в благословенных Буддах. Принимаем Прибежище в высших Дхармах. Принимаем Прибежище в благородных Сангхах. Затем снова многократно произносится b).m.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ ЛАМА ЛА КЬЯБСУЧИО и в конце произнесения:

/b).m.≤ms.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
ЛАМА НАМЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ 
l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.b).m.yi/ /îU.l.bòos.Qiv.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАН КЬЭПАР ЛАМА ЙИ/ КУЛА ДОЙШИН
gsuv.bcg.[ugs.dk+Ugs.dv./ /m.dd.brFs.ñod.bÇis.p.l.sogs.p/ 
СУНЧАГ ТУГТРУГ ДАНГ/ МАДЭ НЬЭМОД ГИПА ЛАСОГПА/ 
/ú.bíUd.b).mr.b©en.pai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.luv.©ogs.
ЦАГЬУ ЛАМАР ТЕНПЭЙ ДИГТУНГ ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОНАМ ЛУНТОГ
yon.tn.ís/ /b&in.r)bs.[ob.civ.îYbs.aog.]xud.pr.ÇUr/
ЙОНТЭЙ ГЬЭ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ТОБЧИНГ КЯБ-ОГ ЦУПАР ГЬУР
Из Гуру нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности/ Нанесение вреда телу Гуру, ослушание, раздражение ума/ Неверие, презрение и другие проступки и падения/ Опоры на коренного Гуру очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ И обретая благословение, поступаем под покровительство/ - так произнося, представляем. Подобно тому svs.ís.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ САНГЬЕ ЛА КЯБСУЧИО  многократно произносится и

/svs.ís.≤ms.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
САНГЬЕ НАМЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.bde.gQegs.Åii/ /îU.ls.q,g.\&Uv.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАНГ КЬЭПАР ДЕШЕГ КИ/ КУЛЭ ТРАГЧУНГ îU.brFn.brFs.Qiv.]xov./ /gcxug.lg.qv.dv.m]od.©en.bQig.p.sogs/ 
КУНЬЭН НЬЭШИНГ ЦОНГ/ ЦУГЛАГКХАН ДАНГ ЧОРТЕН ШИГПА СОГ/ /svs.ís.≤ms.l.b©en.pai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.
САНГЬЭ НАМЛА ТЕНПЭЙ ДИГТУНГ ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОНАМ 
luv.©ogs.yon.tn.ís/ /b&in.r)bs.[ob.civ.îYbs.aog.]xud.pr.ÇUr/
ЛУНТОГ ЙОНТЭН ГЬЭ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ТОБЧИНГ КЬЯБ-ОГ ЦУПАР ГЬУР
Из будд нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности/ Пролитие крови из тела Сугаты, принижение изображений и торговля/ Разрушение монастырей и ступ и другие/ Проступки и падения опоры на будд очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ И обретая благословение, поступаем под покровительство/ - так произносится и затем ]os.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ ЧОЙЛА КЯБСУЧИО многократно произносится и

/po.ti.≤ms.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
ПОТИ НАМЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.dm.]os.µvs/ /gsuv.rb.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАН КЬЭДПАР ДАМЧОЙ ПАНГ/ СУНРАБ zov.b&s.b)Us.zos.gta.mr.bcug  /ao.bíl.sr.bZg.agom.yug.b&s.p.
ЗОНДЖЭ ЛЮЗОЙ ТАМАР ЧУГ/ ОГЬЯЛ САРШАГ ГОМ-ЮГ ДЖЭПА 
sogs/ /dm.pai.]os.l.b©en.pai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.
СОГ/ ДАМПЭЙ ЧОЙЛА ТЕНПЭЙ ДИГТУНГ ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОДНАМ luv.©ogs.yon.tn.ís/ /b&in.r)bs.[ob.civ.îYbs.aog.]xud.pr.ÇUr/
ЛУНТОГ ЙОНТЭН ГЬЭ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ТОБЧИНГ КЯБ-ОГ ЦУДПАР ГЬУР/
Из книг нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности/ Отбрасывание святой Дхармы, продажа книг и проедание дохода от проданного/ Отдавать в залог, оставлять в неважных местах, перешагивать и другие/ Проступки и падения опоры на святую Дхарму очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ И обретая благословение, поступаем под покровительство/ - так произносится и далее  dge.adUn.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ ГЕНДУН ЛА КЯБСУЧИО многократно произносится и

/dge.adUn.≤ms.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
ГЕНДУН НАМЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.dge.adUn.l/ /m.gUs.îUr.btb.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАН КЬЭДПАР ГЕНДУНЛА/ МАГЮ КУРТАБ
db&en.b&s.adU.ïo.a\,og /brFs.ñod.bßeg.a]xog.q,ims.ls.\b.p.sogs/ 
ЕНДЖЭ ДУГО ТРОГ/ НЬЭМОД ДЕГЦОГ ТРИМЛЭ ПАБПА СОГ/ 
/dge.adUn.]xogs.l.b©en.pai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.
ГЕНДУН ЦОГЛА ТЕНПЭЙ ДИГТУНГ ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОДНАМ
luv.©ogs.yon.tn.ís/ /b&in.r)bs.[ob.civ.îYbs.aog.]xud.pr.ÇUr/
ЛУНТОГ ЙОНТЭН ГЬЭ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ТОБЧИНГ КЯБ-ОГ ЦУДПАР ГЬУР
Из объектов Сангхи нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности к Сангхе/ Непочтение, клевета, раскалывание, воровство имущества/ Презрение, угроза побоями, налагание штрафных наказаний и другие/ Проступки и падения опоры на Сангху очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ И обретая благословение, поступаем под покровительство/ - так произносится и далее

/yi.dm.dÅil.aqor.Çi.û.]xogs.aqor.dv.bcs.p.≤ms.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ ЙИДАМ КИЛКОРГИ ЛХАЦОГ КОРДАНГ ЧЭЙПА НАМЛА КЯБСУЧИО 
Принимаю Прибежище в Идаме и собрании божеств мандалы вместе со свитой/ -многократно произносится и

/yi.dm.≤ms.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
ЙИДАМ НАМЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ
l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.rigs.LV.ûai/ /îU.gsuv.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАН КЬЭДПАР РИГ-НГА ЛХАЙИ/ КУСУН
[ugs.dv.\&i.nv.gsv.b.dv./ /ú.b.yn.lg.dm.]xig.fms.]gs.
ТУГДАН ЧИНАН САНБА ДАНГ/ ЦАБА ЯНЛАГ ДАМЦИГ НЯМЧАГ
sogs/ /yi.dm.û.l.b©en.pai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.
СОГ/ ЙИДАМ ЛХАЛА ТЕНПЭЙ ДИГТУНГ ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОНАМ
luv.©ogs.yon.tn.ís/ /b&in.r)bs.[ob.civ.îYbs.aog.]xud.pr.ÇUr/
ЛУНТОГ ЙОНТЭН ГЬЭ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ТОБЧИНГ КЯБ-ОГ ЦУПАР ГЬУР
Из Йидамов нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности божеств пяти семейств/ Тела, речи и ума, внешних, внутренних и тайных/ Главных и вторичных обетов нарушения и другие/ Проступки и падения опоры на божество Йидама очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ И обретая благословение, поступаем под покровительство/ - так произносится и далее

/dpl.mgon.dm.p.]os.îYov.bai.s,Uv.m.ye.Qes.Åi.
ПЭЛГОН ДАМПА ЧОКЬОНБЭЙ СУНМА ЕШЕКИ
µYn.dv.∏n.p.≤ms.l.îYbs.su.m]iao/ 
ЧЭНДАНГ ДЭНПА НАМЛА КЯБСУЧИО
Принимаю Прибежище в великолепных Защитниках святой Дхармы исполненных оком изначальной мудрости/-многократно произносится и

/]os.bs,Uv.≤ms.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
ЧОЙСУН НАМЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГЬИ ЛЮСЕМ l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.]os.îYov.gi/ /©en.ös.m.bsgs.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАН КЬЭДПАР ЧОЙКЬОН ГИ/ ТЕНДЗЭ МАСАГ
bsFen.bº*b.bîv.bQgs.gyel/ /m]od.gtor.dmn.]gs.µov.len.bÇis.p.
НЬЕНДРУБ КАНШАГ ЙЕЛ/ ЧОДТОР МЭНЧАГ ПОНЛЕН ГЬИПА 
sogs/ /bs,Uv.mai.[ugs.dv.agl.bai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.
СОГ/ СУНМЭЙ ТУГДАН ГАЛБЭЙ ДИГТУНГ ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОДНАМ luv.©ogs.yon.tn.ís/ /b&in.r)bs.[ob.civ.îYbs.aog.]xud.pr.ÇUr/
ЛУНТОГ ЙОНТЭЙ ГЬЭ/ ДЖИНЛАБ ТОБЧИНГ КЯБ-ОГ ЦУДПАР ГЬУР
Из Защитников Дхармы нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности Защитников Дхармы/ Веществ опоры не сбор, пренебрежение в приближении и достижении/ пренебрежение в подношении извинений/ Низкое осуществление в подношении даров, торма, вовсе несовершение подношений и другие/ Противоречащие уму Защитника проступки и падения очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ И обретая благословение, поступаем под покровительство. 

Так произнеся, утвердитесь в подчинении ума через обычное Принятие Прибежища. Если насчитываете количество принятия Прибежища, то осуществляйте это здесь. Затем

/svs.ís.]os.dv.]xogs.Åi.m]og.≤ms.l/ 
САНГЬЕ ЧОЙДАНГ ЦОГКИ ЧОГНАМЛА
/b&v.]ub.br.dU.bdg.ni.îYbs.su.m]i/ 
ДЖАНЧУБ БАРДУ ДАГНИ КЯБСУЧИ 
В высших Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, 
Вплоть до Пробуждения принимаю Прибежище. 

Так много раз прочитав сосредоточившись главным образом на Трех Драгоценностях как на результативном Прибежище, как на том что должно быть достигнуто ради блага всех живых существ, осуществив необычное принятие Прибежища высшей Колесницы и порождение мысли о высшем Пробуждении:

/îYbs.yul.kUn.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/ /rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.
КЯБ-ЮЛ КУНЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ/ РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ l.bZUgs.ps/ /òig.ºib.µYi.dv.q&d.pr.sems.bîYed.fms/ /rv.don.
ЛАШУГПЭ/ ДИГДРИБ ЧИДАН КЬЭДПАР СЕМКЬЕД НЯМ/ РАНДОН û*r.len.m.≤ms.yl.br.bor/ /íl.s,s.µYod.l.ïYid.lug.ZUm.p.
ЛХУРЛЕН МАНАМ ЯЛБАР БОР/ ГЯЛСЭ ЧОДЛА ГЬИЛУГ ШУМПА 
sogs/ /[eg.]en.]xul.dd.agl.bai.òig.∑*v.óYvs/ /]xe.dv.bsod.nms.
СОГ/ ТЕГЧЕН ЦУЛДАН ГАЛБЭЙ ДИГТУН ДЖАНГ/ ЦЕДАН СОНАМ luv.©ogs.yon.tn.ís/ /öogs.b&v.m&Ur.dU.[ob.pai.îl.∏n.ÇUr/
ЛУНТОГ ЙОНТЭЙ ГЬЭ/ ДЗОГЖАНГ НЮРДУ ТОБПЭЙ КАЛДЭН ГЬУР
Из всех объектов Прибежища нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Проступки и омрачения в общем и в особенности упадок порождения бодхичиттты/ Из заботы о своем благе, забывая бросать матерей/ Лениться и падать духом к пути бодхисаттв и другие/ Противоречащие традиции Высшей колесницы проступки и падения очищаются/ Жизнь, благая карма, достоинства теоретической и реализованной Дхармы возрастают/ Становимся подходящими сосудами для быстрого достижения совершенного Пробуждения/ - так произнеся, созерцайте. Затем

/bdg.gis.óYin.sogs.bÇis.pai.bsod.nms.Åis/
ДАГГИ ДЖИНСОГ ГИПЭЙ СОНАМ КИ 
/ag+o.l.\n.\&ir.svs.ís.ag+Ub.pr.Qog
ДРОЛА ПЭНЧИР САНГЬЕ ДРУБПАРШОГ

Силой свершения даяния и других парамит, 
Да стану я Буддой на благо живых существ!

так произнеся, созерцайте. Если же обширно, то:

/dkon.m]og.gsum.l.bdg.îYbs.m]i/ /ns/ svs.ís.ag+Ub.pr.Qog
от КОНЧОГ СУМЛА ДАГКЯБЧИ до САНГЬЕ ДРУБПАРШОГ 

трижды произнеся, укрепившись на бодхичитте практической вовлеченности, с сильным решением примите обязательство тренироваться в шести парамитах и далее во всем пути сыновей Победоносных. Затем:

/mdUn.Çi.b).m.[ub.pai.dbv.po.ls/ 
ДУНГИ ЛАМА ТУБПЭЙ ВАНГПО ЛЭ/ 
/rv.ad+.]d.de.[im.ps.bdg.fid.ni/
РАНДРА ЧЭДДЕ ТИМПЭ ДАГНИД НИ/
/[ub.dbv.îUr.ÇUr.de.yi.aod.zer.Çis/ 
ТУБВАН КУРГЬУР ДЕЙИ ОДЗЕР ГИ/ 
/ag+o.kUn.b&v.]ub.m]og.l.agod.pr.ÇUr
ДРОКУН ДЖАНЧУБ ЧОГЛА ГОДПАР ГЬУР
От пребывающего впереди Гуру – Муниндры/ Отделяется такой же Гуру, растворяется во мне/ Преобразуюсь в тело Муниндры, светом того тела/ Все скитальцы устанавливаются в высшем Пробуждении/

Когда так произнесли и подумали, созерцайте великую радость, что все живые существа благодаря такому кратковременному медитативному сосредоточению достигли состояния Муниндры. Таким образом усердствуйте в созерцании этого метода принятия на путь плода бодхичитты. Затем:

m.sems.cn.[ms.cd.fe.riv.]gs.òv.gfis.dv.b,l.bai.btv.sFoms.
МА CЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЭ НЕРИНГ ЧАГДАНГ НИДАНГ ДРЭЛБЭЙ ТАННЁМ l.gns.n.ci.m.ruv/ gns.pr.ÇUr.cig /gns.pr.bdg.gis.b&ao/ 
ЛА НЭЙНА ЧИМА РУНГ, НЭЙПАР ГЬЮРЧИГ, НЭЙПАР ДАГГИ ДЖАО, de.∑r.b&ed.nUs.pr.b).m.ûs.b&in.Çis.br)b.tU.gsol/ 
ДЕТАР ДЖЕ НУЙПАР ЛАМА ЛХАИ ДЖИНГИ ЛАБТУСОЛ
Как было бы хорошо, если бы все матери живые существа пребывали в беспристрастии, свободном от привязанности к близким и злобы к дальним. Пусть пребудут. Я осуществлю это пребывание.  Суметь это осуществить Гуру-божество прошу благословите.  

sems.cn.[ms.cd.bde.b.dv.bde.bai.íU.dge.b.bcu.dv.
CЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЭ ДЕБАДАНГ ДЕБЭЙ ГЬЮ ГЕБА ЧУДАНГ 
∏n.n.ci.m.ruv/ ∏n.pr.ÇUr.cig ∏n.pr.bdg.gis.b&ao/ 
ДЭННА ЧИМА РУНГ, ДЭНПАР ГЬУРЧИГ, ДЭНПАР ДАГГИ ДЖАО,
de.∑r.b&ed.nUs.pr.b).m.ûs.b&in.Çis.br)b.tU.gsol/
ДЕТАР ДЖЕ НУЙПАР ЛАМА ЛХАИ ДЖИНГИ ЛАБТУСОЛ
Как было бы хорошо, если бы все живые существа преисполнились блаженством и причинами блаженства – десятью благими  деяниями. Пусть преисполнятся. Я осуществлю эту преисполненность.  Суметь это осуществить Гуру-божество прошу благословите.  

sems.cn.[ms.cd.ò*g.bSVl.dv.ò*g.bSVl.Çi.íU.mi.dge.b.bcu.dv.
CЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЭ ДУГНГЭЛ ДАНГ ДУГНГЭЛГИ ГЬЮ МИГЕБА ЧУДАНГ
b,l.n.ci.m.ruv/ b,l.br.ÇUr.cig b,l.br.bdg.gis.b&ao/ 
ДРЭЛНА ЧИМА РУНГ, ДРЭЛБАР ГЬЮРЧИГ, ДРЭЛБАР ДАГГИ ДЖАО
de.∑r.b&ed.nUs.pr.b).m.ûs.b&in.Çis.br)b.tU.gsol/ 
ДЕТАР ДЖЕ НУЙПАР ЛАМА ЛХАИ ДЖИНГИ ЛАБТУСОЛ
Как было бы хорошо, если бы все живые существа избавились от страданий и причин страданий - десяти неблагих  деяний. Пусть избавятся. Я осуществлю это избавление.  Суметь это осуществить Гуру-божество прошу благословите.  

sems.cn.[ms.cd.m[o.ris.dv.[r.bai.bde.b.dm.p.dv.m.b,l.n.
CЕМЧЭН ТАМЧЭ ТОРИ ДАНГ ТАРБЭЙ ДЕВА ДАМПАДАН МА ДРЭЛНА 
ci.m.ruv/ mi.b,l.br.ÇUr.cig mi.b,l.br.bdg.gis.b&ao/ 
ЧИМАРУНГ, МИДРЭЛБАР ГЬЮРЧИГ, МИДРЭЛБАР ДАГГИ ДЖАО
de.∑r.b&ed.nUs.pr.b).m.ûs.b&in.Çis.br)b.tU.gsol/
ДЕТАР ДЖЕ НУЙПАР ЛАМА ЛХАИ ДЖИНГИ ЛАБТУСОЛ
Как было бы хорошо, если бы все живые существа не расставались с высшим блаженством высоких рождений и освобождения. Пусть не расстаются. Я осуществлю это нерасставание.  Суметь это осуществить Гуру-божество прошу благословите.  
Так трижды произнеся с силой созерцайте четыре безмерных. После чего: 

/îYbs.yul.kUn.ls.bdUd.úiai.íUn.bbs.te/
КЯБ-ЮЛ КУНЛЭ ДУДЦИЙ ГЬУНБАБ ТЕ
/rv.gZn.kUn.Çi.lus.sems.l.bZUgs.ps/
РАНШЭН КУНГИ ЛУЙСЕМ ЛАШУГПЭ
/]gs.òv.ls.fon.des.bîYed.ò*g.bSVl.óYvs/
ЧАГДАН ЛЭНЬОН НГЕКЬЕ ДУГНГЭЛ ДЖАНГ
/ag+o.kUn.]xd.med.bZi.l.gns.pr.ÇUr/
ДРОКУН ЦЭМЕ ШИЛА НЭЙПАР ГЬУР
Из всех объектов Прибежища нисходят потоки нектара/ Входят в мое тело и ум и других, в силу чего/ Привязанность и злоба, карма и омрачения/ и порожденные ими страдания очищаются/ Все скитальцы обретают пребывание в четырех безмерных. 

Так прочитав, созерцайте.

Из книги «bla ma mchod pa’i cho ga thun mong ma yin pa rdzogs rim bsgom tshul dang bcas pa shin tu zab mo zung ‘jug myur lam» написанной монгольским ламой гелонгом Лобсаном Дондубом (Blo bzang don grub)

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

Его Святейшество Далай-лама на октябрьских учениях в Дхарамсале, отвечая на связанный с этой темой вопрос, сказал, что тексты садхан лучше читать на своём родном языке, за исключением мантр, которые несут в себе особую силу именно потому, что санскрит -- священный язык. Обосновал Его Святейшество это тем, что мы повторяем эти тексты ежедневно с одной только целью -- чтобы вникать в их смысл. Если же смысл не понимать, то повторение садхан становится бессмысленным занятием, отметил он.  

Конечно, для тех, кто хорошо знает тибетский, лучше читать садханы на тибетском...никто не спорит....Но тибетский за пару лет не выучишь, нужны годы и годы, поэтому просто надо сделать выбор: посвятить эти годы изучению тибетского, или же практике Дхармы.

----------

Aion (26.10.2009), Caddy (25.10.2009), Denli (26.10.2009), Galina (25.10.2009), Liza Lyolina (26.10.2009), Ometoff (16.03.2016), Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.10.2009), Дубинин (26.10.2009), Иосиф В (26.10.2009), Кузьмич (28.05.2016), Пема Дролкар (25.10.2009), Ритл (04.01.2013), Савелов Александр (31.08.2018)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не соглашусь что нужны годы и годы для изучения тибетского языка, совсем не так. Учитель тибетского языка, тибетец говорил о том что это заблуждение когда говорят что тибетский язык трудный. в основном алфавите 30 букв и далее правила грамматики также нетрудные. традиционно сказал Учитель курс овладения тибетским языком занимает 21 час с Учителем. затем можно читать любые тексты в смысле без проблем с грамматикой.

----------

Dondhup (26.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

> Не соглашусь что нужны годы и годы для изучения тибетского языка, совсем не так. Учитель тибетского языка, тибетец говорил о том что это заблуждение когда говорят что тибетский язык трудный. в основном алфавите 30 букв и далее правила грамматики также нетрудные. традиционно сказал Учитель курс овладения тибетским языком занимает 21 час с Учителем. затем можно читать любые тексты в смысле без проблем с грамматикой.


А Вы уже читаете любые тексты без проблем с грамматикой?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Это так традиционно считается что курс занимает 21 час и затем можно читать любые тексты без проблем с грамматикой. но то что вы пишете что долгие и долгие годы это вы лиху дали. можете отбить охоту у людей изучать тибетский. одна знакомая выучила алфавит за день. через неделю уже читала большинство текстов. конечно не любые, но все же. это не китайский где действительно годы и годы. смысл слов можно затем постепенно узнавать по ходу дела.

----------

Dondhup (26.10.2009)

----------


## Нико

Я вовсе не призываю людей не учить тибетский язык, как тут некоторые думают. Сама учу его уже три года....и пока не могу назвать себя специалистом.... :Smilie: 

Просто тибетский язык, как отметил великий махасиддха наших времён Лама Тхубтен Еше, "это тоже сансара".....

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Я тут вовсе не думаю, что вы призываете не учить тибетский, я говорю можете отбить желание словами годы и годы, когда это совсем не так. был случай когда один человек, хотел изучать другой язык, собирал книги и т.д. другой человек увидев эти книги сказал: "О, это очень трудный язык, я его пытался учить, он мне дается с трудом" и  и тот человек на два года забросил это дело. потом ему повстречался еще один человек который сказал: "Да совсем нетрудный этот язык, просто у него такие-то такие-то особенности". просто разные мнения.

----------


## Нико

Я просто хочу, чтобы люди объектино оценивали ситуацию с тибетским, не думая, что его можно выучить за полгода...Как и всякий иностранный язык. Конечно, я не имею в виду гениев. Научиться читать по-тибетски довольно легко, при ежедневной тренировке можно научиться читать даже очень быстро -- за пару месяцев. Но я говорю именно про знание языка, способность понимать философские тексты и устную речь,  в первую очередь, учения. Ну, и говорить и писать. Я говорю как человек, который находится в процессе изучения тибетского, а не просто высказываю домыслы.

----------


## Титомир Екатерина

> Прислать тибетский не могу поскольку затрудняюсь с набором тибетских шрифтов, могу дать отсканировать разнообразные прибежища на тибетском. Но зачем на тибетском? Можно и на русском читать  по-русски. На русском лучше ложится на сердце


Пришлите, пожалуйста мне на почту ekaterinatitomir@gmail.com или сюда если можно. Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Шенпен

> Пришлите, пожалуйста мне на почту ekaterinatitomir@gmail.com или сюда если можно. Заранее спасибо!!!


Да что-ж это такое. :Confused: 
Может администрация как-то будет блокировать безвременно ушедших участников?
Оно ,конечно, ничего страшного, но Екатерина будет ждать , надеяться .А в ответ - тишина.

----------

Нико (16.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Пришлите, пожалуйста мне на почту ekaterinatitomir@gmail.com или сюда если можно. Заранее спасибо!!!


Я могу тут выложить Прибежище на русском с тиб. транскрипцией, но без тибетского шрифта, если надо. Впрочем,  в другом треде это уже делала, но в каком -не помню.

----------


## Титомир Екатерина

> Я могу тут выложить Прибежище на русском с тиб. транскрипцией, но без тибетского шрифта, если надо. Впрочем,  в другом треде это уже делала, но в каком -не помню.


Спасибо. Нашла. Правда было бы лучше чтобы еще был текст на самом тибетском, а не только с транслитерацией. Просто хочу научиться читать на тибетском. Ищу все что можно(в смысле тибетские тексты, переводы с них, транслитерации и др.)  :Smilie:  Ещё раз спасибо!!!

----------


## Титомир Екатерина

> Да что-ж это такое.
> Может администрация как-то будет блокировать безвременно ушедших участников?
> Оно ,конечно, ничего страшного, но Екатерина будет ждать , надеяться .А в ответ - тишина.


Блокировать не обязательно. Зачем? Все таки может человек вернётся, а даже если и не вернётся, то это не поможет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Спасибо. Нашла. Правда было бы лучше чтобы еще был текст на самом тибетском, а не только с транслитерацией. Просто хочу научиться читать на тибетском. Ищу все что можно(в смысле тибетские тексты, переводы с них, транслитерации и др.)  Ещё раз спасибо!!!


Попробуйте вбить в поисковик какую-то фразу или слово на тибетском )
На тибетском много чего в сети есть, даже вики:
https://bo.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%BD...BD%A6%E0%BC%8D

----------

Титомир Екатерина (16.03.2016)

----------


## Центр Риме

སངས་རྒྱས་ཆོས་དང་ཚོགས་ཀྱི་མཆོག་རྣམས་ལ།།
САНГЬЕ ЧЁ ДАНГ ЦОГ КЬИ ЧОГ НАМ ЛА
В Будде, Дхарме и Высшем Собрании
བྱང་ཆུབ་བར་དུ་བདག་ནི་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆི།།
ДЖАНГ ЧУБ БАР ДУ ДАГ НИ КЬЯБ СУ ЧИ
До обретения Пробуждения я принимаю прибежище.
བདག་གིས་སྦྱིན་སོགས་བགྱིས་པའི་བསོད་ནམས་ཀྱིས།།
ДАГ ГИ ДЖИН СОГ ГЬИ ПЕЙ СЁ НАМ КЬИ
Практикуя даяние и остальные парамиты,
འགྲོ་ལ་ཕན་ཕྱིར་སངས་རྒྱས་འགྲུབ་པར་ཤོག །
ДРО ЛА ПЕН ЧИР САНГЬЕ ДРУБ ПАР ЩОГ
Да обрету я состояние Будды на благо всех живых существ!


བླ་མ་ལ་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆིའོ།
ЛАМА ЛА КЬЯБ СУ ЧИО
В Ламе принимаю Прибежище
བསང་རྒྱས་ལ་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆིའོ།
САНГЬЕ ЛА КЬЯБ СУ ЧИО
В Будде принимаю Прибежище
ཆོས་ལ་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆིའོ།
ЧО ЛА КЬЯБ СУ ЧИО
В Дхарме принимаю Прибежище
དགེ་འདུན་ལ་སྐྱབས་སུ་མཆིའོ།
ГЕНДЮН ЛА КЬЯБ СУ ЧИО
В Сангхе принимаю Прибежище

http://www.buddism.ru///___DHARMA___/___PRACTICE___/

Успехов в практике!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (28.05.2016)

----------

